# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  This Week in Trump World

## midcan5

I started this thread (March 2017) ofter reading Trump's tweets. While I was not a fan of Twitter I started to read and even tweet occasionally. But the fun came when I started making up tweets and sharing them. Trump manages to convey to his followers a reality that is often at odds with reality, but it must confirm for them some truth as his base remains in a state of awe. Or maybe they don't care and just laugh as media tries its best to make sense of malarkey. Anyway since I joined this site recently thought I'd share. Enjoy and feel free to share.


The show must go on....

"In our postmodern culture which is TV dominated, image sensitive, and morally vacuous, personality is everything and character is increasingly irrelevant."   David F. Wells

Draft dodger Donnie shows his real courage breaking up families in need by separating children from their parents.
Children in cages the new symbol of the republican party, was 'compassionate conservatism' ever a real thing.
Trump rallies:  a twelve year old bully calling immigrants, women, teachers and others names, how American is that. 
A conservative SCOTUS is simply a legislative branch of the oligarchs, the corporatist, the bigoted, read its history if you doubt. 
Donnie's Immigration policy is Trump's 'southern manifesto', haters gotta hate. Somethings never change.
America's religious spoke up finally but do they really care about children, 2018 election will show their real values. 
Donnie love how you give fake news on steel and your snowflakes cheer, think they'll ever catch on?
Donnie the presidency is not a TV show, 'Space Force' means what exactly in your celebrity obsessed, insecure empty head? 
The rot starts at the top and the Trump administration proves that daily, the hypocritical administration continues its reign of error. 
Be extra good this year folks for if there is a hell it will be filled with republicans and they are an obnoxious and selfish breed of human.
Donnie, read recently you're already our second worst president in history that gives you plenty of time to 'be worst'.
When did the American worker become wimps, they worry about guns while corporations outsource, kill unions, and lower wages. What happened. 
Your cabinet choices are swamp people just like you, that's a so great great yuge yuge amazing amazing swamp. 
National Enquirer published dirt on Hillary while consulting with the Trump sycophants on making stupidity look American. 
Donnie's vocabulary made easy: beautiful, great, tremendous, terrible, sad, unfair, fake, believe me, winning, weak, loser, amazing, yuge, 
Trump is like Santa to his snowflakes, they hope and ask and dream and meanwhile Donnie golfs on their taxes. Too funny. 
Donnie John Trump do you think the white working class will ever figure out you are playing their insecurity for support?
Donnie do you love North Korea today or is this a day when you say the opposite, you're so good at playing your snowflakes. 
Who would ever have thought the Kremlin would use the NRA to Help Trump in 2016? Maybe Donnie would? 
Donnie John Trump 3,251 false or misleading claims in 497 days, over 6 a day, 'be best' Donnie. 
You find that deep state yet, maybe Bannon will find it, you still talk?  Deep state where are you?  Callin deep state.
Heard Jared cried like a baby when the Russians didnt have much dirt on Hillary, snowflakes do that so often. 
Donnie you think your rally fans will ever wake up and realize you are playing them?  They are fun to watch, cheering children. 
Bestest Donnie John quote, "I know words I have the best words."  Be bestest Donald. 
While Trump criticises immigrants, wages remain stagnant, outsourcing continues, healthcare is actually hurt for the needy, wake up people.
Love your rallies Donnie, lots of meaningless nonsense sure keeps your snowflakes happy waving signs. 
Another Gorsuch and the Robert's Court may rank among the worst ever, Be best SCOTUS.  
Donnie stop blaming others, if you done nuttin wrong relax man ain't you innocent or what? or what. 
The Trump theater continues and the willing suspension of disbelief is rampant in republican snowflake minds.

Meet the Government Employees Spending Taxpayer Dollarsâ¦ â ProPublica

"Only someone miraculously innocent of history could believe that competition among ideas could result in the triumph of truth"  John Gray


Note:  Most are posted on http://rantweb.proboards.com/board/13/general-rants which has lost all its posters.

----------

Capt Morgan (07-09-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

You mean, This Week Inside The DemocRat Spin Machine, don't you?

----------

justapirate (07-28-2019),patrickt (07-31-2018),Rutabaga (07-06-2018),S-N-A-F-U (07-08-2018),sargentodiaz (07-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

No one here gives a shit about your C&Ped, long winded, prog screed.

----------

NORAD (07-11-2018),Rutabaga (07-12-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The Soros people are on a roll.

All those instant websites on thumb drives...just have to register a domain, get a friendly hosting company, and presto.  All the Useful Idiots like the OP here have something to link to.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-06-2018),NORAD (07-11-2018),S-N-A-F-U (07-08-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I started this thread (March 2017) ofter reading Trump's tweets.



Your post is just a whole lot of whining and crying.  Elections have consequences.

----------

East of the Beast (07-08-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-06-2018),NORAD (07-11-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

Have you even seen such a blatant copy and paste with no individual thought.............

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

JustPassinThru (07-06-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-06-2018),NORAD (07-11-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Have you even seen such a blatant copy and paste with no individual thought.............


That is his MO.

----------

NORAD (07-11-2018),Rutabaga (07-06-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

#walkaway﻿

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-06-2018),NORAD (07-11-2018),trixare4kids (07-19-2018)

----------


## midcan5

> No one here gives a shit about your C&Ped, long winded, prog screed.





> Have you even seen such a blatant copy and paste with no individual thought...........


Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor.  Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call.  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.


"There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard

----------

Capt Morgan (07-09-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

You swallowed the biggest fraudulent lies in US history when you elected a Mulatto Marxist twice.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018),Rutabaga (07-11-2018)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

@midcan5 

*
*
*You spoke of history.  By your machinations it's obvious your a product of our dumbed down liberal PubEd system that forsook history and civics for Socialist Indoctrination <wink>

**Not to be repetitive, h**ere's A lesson long forgotten in our liberal schools of propaganda:

Definition - socialism:
noun Marxism, communism, leftism, social democracy, Leninism,progressivism, syndicalism, labourism, Trotskyism,
Fabianism the steady rise of socialism in this country." SOURCE: the on-line Free Dictionary.

Since the end of WWII, the left in this country have tried to distance themselves through revisionist history and the intrinsic anatomy between Socialism as linked to Communism and the brand of Socialism as practiced by Hitler and other repressive regimes.  Socialism, Communism and Fascism are all asociated through their* *"**co**llectivist" ideology where govt is held at a higher pinnacle than the individual, where dependency is a tool of the state. This is quite the opposite of what our founders had envisioned; A limited govt that's less intrusive in the lives of its people. 

Benito Mussolini and Fascism..
A philosophy falsely attributed to those on the Right who were diametrically opposed to such a philosophy of "collectivism" and subservience to the state over Constitutional principals, which conservatives hold sacrosanct! 

"For if the nineteenth century was a century of individualism Classical liberalism always signifying individualism) it may be expected that this will be a century of collectivism, and hence the century of the State." -- Benito Mussolini

"The Fascist conception of the State is all-embracing; outside of it no human or spiritual values can exist, much less have value. Thus understood, Fascism is totalitarian, and the Fascist State—a synthesis and a unit inclusive of all values—interprets, develops, and potentates the whole life of a people." -- Benito Mussolini 

The Communist Manifesto references -- the Road to Socialism is through Democracy --

Socialists and many communists around the World have supported democracy as a means to a socialist and eventually a communist end. Karl Marx in The Communist Manifesto detailed his strategy for socialist revolution to eventually bring about full communism. Marx wrote: "We have seen... that the first step in the revolution by the working class is to raise the proletariat to the position of the ruling class, to establish democracy. The proletariat will use its political supremacy to wrest by degrees all capital from the bourgeoisie; to centralize all of instruments of production in the hands of the state." Marx said that democracy should be used to establish certain socialist policies to engineer the society toward communism." Unfortunately, many of our citizens are under the false impression that our country was founded as a Democracy, rather than a "Constitutional Representative Republic." 

"Democracy and Socialism are inseparable." - Vladimir Ilich Lenin

Yes, words have meaning: USSR- Union of Soviet Socialist Republics; NAZI - The Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiter Partei. In English this translates to "The National Socialist German Worker's Party".

The following is a rare video produced in Europe by:"Sozialistisch und National" Concerning the connection between "Nazism and Communism as evil twins." But the separation between the two was inevitable because of competing forces rather than differences in ideology. 

A must see:* 

*




*

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Midcan, its all over, it ended with Obama. The riots disguised as protests, the disgrace of transsexuals in the White House, the growing tens of millions of government dependent  All thats left (pun) is to blame Trump, nonsense about concentration camps and pretending illegals are 'undocumented'. 

Anyone can make up stuff and anyone can scour the MSM to post gibberish and pretend theyve discovered some Holy Grail of misinformation which they think is the truth. The clever ones such as Al Gore, the Clintons and Obama made multimillions out of it, you got nothing but food stamps and a promise to heal America and change the earths climate. For Trump to get elected there must have been a massive liberal shift away from the fantasy years, youre now a minority of a minority. It was always going to end like this. 

This is an example of other messed up people like yourself that Obama left behind and believe me, he isnt sitting up all night worrying about you anymore.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor.  Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call.  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.
> 
> 
> "There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard


Name-calling and psychological projection, do not impress us.

----------

NORAD (07-13-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

We can go through that point for point but would you even care?  Would it make a difference?        What happens with illegals at the border is the law.   In many cases these kids are not with their parents.    You can't allow this to happen.   Obama is the instigator of many of these laws and he separated far more children from 'parents' than Trump did.    Of course you didn't hear about it because you didn't want to hear about it  and the media didn't want you to hear about it.  Now you want to make an issue out of it??    Got to be some good reason for THAT, heh? These are illegals.  If they seriously needed to be here wouldn't they do it the legal way...like so many other that ARE here and hate this illegality just as much as natural born americans?   

and why are you here.  You know what the majority of posters here believe in.  Do you think you can change minds or do you just want to troll?

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor.  Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call.  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.
> 
> 
> "There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard


What branch of the military did your last Democrat heroes serve in? Are Conservatives out in public harassing people trying to eat, refusing to sell them electronics, assaulting a teenage child for wearing a hat? But boo hoo, we called you names...

----------

sargentodiaz (07-08-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> You mean, This Week Inside The DemocRat Spin Machine, don't you?


*midcan5 is showing his true butthurt colors*

----------

JustPassinThru (07-14-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What branch of the military did your last Democrat heroes serve in? Are Conservatives out in public harassing people trying to eat, refusing to sell them electronics, assaulting a teenage child for wearing a hat? But boo hoo, we called you names...


President Peanut did his time in the Navy - as an OSSIFER, no less.

Didn't improve either his performance or his dedication to American exceptionalism.

Military service is good, but as we see with Peanut and with Jean-Francois Kerry...it's not a guarantee of anything.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> President Peanut did his time in the Navy - as an OSSIFER, no less.
> 
> Didn't improve either his performance or his dedication to American exceptionalism.
> 
> Military service is good, but as we see with Peanut and with Jean-Francois Kerry...it's not a guarantee of anything.


I think that democrats calling Trump a draft dodger is funny. Neither Blow job bill nor Obummer served.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I think that democrats calling Trump a draft dodger is funny. Neither Blow job bill nor Obummer served.


They're just following the Rules For Radicals.

They're condemning "our" guy  by what they perceive as our rules.

Unfortunately for them, they don't understand our standards.  They're not able to make critical analyses.  They're SIMPLE.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-08-2018)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I started this thread (March 2017) ofter reading Trump's tweets. While I was not a fan of Twitter I started to read and even tweet occasionally. But the fun came when I started making up tweets and sharing them. Trump manages to convey to his followers a reality that is often at odds with reality, but it must confirm for them some truth as his base remains in a state of awe. Or maybe they don't care and just laugh as media tries its best to make sense of malarkey. Anyway since I joined this site recently thought I'd share. Enjoy and feel free to share.
> 
> 
> The show must go on....
> 
> "In our postmodern culture which is TV dominated, image sensitive, and morally vacuous, personality is everything and character is increasingly irrelevant."   David F. Wells
> 
> Draft dodger Donnie shows his real courage breaking up families in need by separating children from their parents.
> Children in cages the new symbol of the republican party, was 'compassionate conservatism' ever a real thing.
> ...


Exceptional. You have me convinced. Relax. The Blue Tsunami is enroute. You have the malarky of Trumpsters and Conservatives pegged beautifully...and 2018 and 2020 are in the Democrat bag.

Just chill and enjoy the show.

/snicker

----------


## midcan5

@S-N-A-F-U   You guys are too easy.   

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/hitler-nazis-capitalist-system/


In fairness though, let's give Donnie John a chance to show off his tweets, words of great insight, intelligence and a gracious spirit. 
The 11 Best Tweets of All Time (by Donald Trump) | Crowdbabble


"Universal education is the most corroding and disintegrating poison that liberalism has ever invented for its own destruction." Adolf Hitler

----------


## JustPassinThru

And you cite Snopes - run by a former dominitrix and one of her customers.

With zero credibility, except for complete fealty to the Left's agenda.

And we never heard of Crowdbabble.  Sounds like another thumb-drive website put up last week.

There's more to proving facts than having them displayed on a website.  The website is only a medium - the WRITER or RESEARCHER has to have CREDIBILITY. 

And must reveal HIS sources or research.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018)

----------


## midcan5

I realize information is a challenge for you Trumpies but the quote is not Hitler's so then the source doesn't matter does it?  Read my friends and learn.

"So here I come to thee
Against my will; and surely do I trow
Thou dost not wish to see me. Still 'tis true
That no man loves the messenger of ill."
Antigone


*Try to be honest going forward, shooting the messenger is quite old and not an answer.  If you post something make sure it is accurate and sourced. Thanks.


PS the tweets are Trump's.*

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor. _ Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call._  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.
> 
> 
> "There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard





> I realize information is a challenge_ for you Trumpies_ but the quote is not Hitler's so then the source doesn't matter does it?  Read my friends and learn.
> 
> "So here I come to thee
> Against my will; and surely do I trow
> Thou dost not wish to see me. Still 'tis true
> That no man loves the messenger of ill."
> Antigone


Snowflake say what?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pork Chop

_'Anti-Fascist, Trump protesters applaud speech comprised entirely of Hitler quotes.'_

You can’t make this up and you can’t get Snopes to disprove it either.

Liberal stupidity is universal, it never changes.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),memesofine (07-09-2018)

----------


## memesofine

Propublica is a commie leftist site and I know this person (the OP) from some other site, I believe. so this IS par for the course from them. They just can't accept there are MORE regular folks out in the big country of the United States who isn't a snobby leftist commie loving loon.  So they PUT DOWN and look down their nose at the REGULAR FOLKS who voted for Trump and kicked that crook Hillary to the curb FOR THE SECOND TIME. At least I didn't go vote for a freaking LOSER like these leftist snobs did. how EMBARRASSING, but they won't accept that.  we just GET TOGEHTER AND on the count of three


 HERE'S THE TWO time LOSER THEY VOTED FOR 



 You can see what party has: SHEEP/TOOLS/CULT MEMBERS. TWISTED FREAKS

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),Pork Chop (07-09-2018),sargentodiaz (07-10-2018)

----------


## midcan5

LOL  Ah come on Trumpies you gotta have something a little more intelligent than this nonsense.  The quote 'Life is a mirror...' does that really sound like a Hitler quote?  There are books snowflakes, if you take some time you can at least check out by doing a thorough internet search. But source matters and many right wing quotes are fabrications to keep you puppies happy. And then again you may be a troll or even a Russian troll? If you are an American please check these sites:

Mirror Quotes - BrainyQuote


Search Results For "Hitler" | A-Z Quotes


Quote Investigator  Tracing Quotations


I have collected quotes for over thirty years and have lots and lots and I use them so mea culpa, you may even enjoy some. I hate to clutter up this thread answering empty right wing whining, but my liberal soul can't stomach BS.  I may post past tweet entries so be prepared. LOL

"Life is a mirror and will reflect back to the thinker what he thinks into it."  Ernest Holmes

"*So I have no peroration or clarion note on which to close. Beware the irrational, however seductive. Shun the 'transcendent' and all who invite you to subordinate or annihilate yourself. Distrust compassion; prefer dignity for yourself and others. Don't be afraid to be thought arrogant or selfish*. Picture all experts as if they were mammals. Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. Seek out argument and disputation for their own sake; the grave will supply plenty of time for silence. Suspect your own motives, and all excuses. Do not live for others any more than you expect others to live for you." Christopher Hitchens, 'letters to a young contrarian'

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> LOL  Ah come on Trumpies you gotta have something a little more intelligent than this nonsense.  The quote 'Life is a mirror...' does that really sound like a Hitler quote?  There are books snowflakes, if you take some time you can at least check out by doing a thorough internet search. But source matters and many right wing quotes are fabrications to keep you puppies happy. And then again you may be a troll or even a Russian troll? If you are an American please check these sites:
> 
> Mirror Quotes - BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Search Results For "Hitler" | A-Z Quotes
> 
> 
> Quote Investigator  Tracing Quotations
> ...


Imagine, snowflake more than one person can say the same thing. Now that you cherry picked one, how bout the rest they cheered on?

----------

Pork Chop (07-09-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Who else on earth spends decades collecting quotes? Much better to have information that shows how far the Democrats have drifted towards fascism without being aware of it. Someone in the 60s, might have been Leary, also did the same thing with the Hitler speeches back then. Liberals dont change, they just become more stupid as they age. The above vid also had the original Hitler quotes.

_"Life is a mirror and will reflect back to the thinker what he thinks into it"?_ No, not unless the thinker is collectivised and follows what has been put into their head, in which case what is seen has already been put there by others.

Like quotes? Heres some more.

If fascism ever comes to America, it will come in the name of liberalism  Ronald Reagan

The fascists of the future will be the anti-fascists  Winston Churchill

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),memesofine (07-10-2018)

----------


## memesofine

another leftist troll who doesn't THINK FOR THEMSELVES and expects us to take freaking SNOPES or politinofacts leftist bs as fact. they should stay at hufferpufferpost or DUdemocommiedummyunderground. they can feed them all the shit and they will swallow it hook, line and STINKER

----------

sargentodiaz (07-10-2018)

----------


## memesofine

You see folks, that title alone tells all you need to KNOW. These commies thought they had it in the bag and they just won't give it up. so they've not just taken to attacking a politician, but those who voted for them. so wise up and stock up. the war they want is coming and I don't think they are going to LIKE IT ALL THAT MUCH.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018)

----------


## midcan5

Originally posted 06/03/18   enjoy 


"The basic tool for the manipulation of reality is the manipulation of words. If you can control the meaning of words, you can control the people who must use the words." Philip K. Dick

*The fake presidency continues and criminal pardons too....*

Shame you weren't invited to the royal wedding you could have told them that your weddings were great great great.
Donnie just give another teleprompter speech that way all the trumpettes will be convinced you're not a 'toddler'.
Republicans today are what ideology looks like, sycophants, puppets and tea party snowflakes. 
MAGA Is really MAER, Make America's Elite Richer, note only how little is said about wages under Donnie and the dark money elite.  
Or maybe MAGA stands for Many Are Getting Arrested? That is true too under the Trump presidency. 
'Feckless' is a compliment in the Trump administration why are they whining, separated children want to know? 
Donnie how'd you know American Evangelicals were only about money power and control not Christianity or Jesus' values. 
Sean Hannity fans were the target of the Russian influence campaign, that shouldn't surprise anyone, snowflakes are easily fooled. 
Donnie luv your lies, hostages were taken under your admin but your base follows like puppies, North Korea plays you. 
Hannity and Donnie talk every night as mommy tucks them in with their Trumpie bears. How cute is that. 
If bad luck in life is a sign of character as you and republicans claim, how did you become president Donnie John? Dumb luck?
Caveman ethics care of Donnie John, you can grab em by the....they let you do anything when you are rich. 
Admit it Donnie you're too insecure and full of baloney to attend the White House Correspondents' Dinner? 
Donnie is it true you're sending condolence letters to the working poor in America who thought you were for them? See link.
Sean Hannity fans were the target of the Russian influence campaign, that shouldn't surprise anyone, snowflakes are easily fooled. 
Donnie luv your lies, hostages were taken under your admin but your base follows like puppies, North Korea plays you. 
Did nationalistic people in history protest when (?) took rights from (?) or did they acquiesce similar to our republican snowflakes now? 
Donnie should Melanie ever leave you, just think you'll always have your deplorables, they luv you. cheering rallies are the best.
Some snowflakes claim Donnie is keeping his campaign promises anyone see that great great cheap healthcare? Or Mexican paid for Wall?
Donald a few more sycophants from the Federalist Society and you'll soon manage the law too. Great great Trumpie law, Gorsuch is dreamy.
How you gonna make Giuliani a better lair and con artist, he seems lost and senile most of the time. 
Donnie we know why you don't like Bezos he is successful and you are a fake, is he more ethical with his workers, you may be similar there. 
Filling the swamp with larger alligators great great work Donnie John. Pruitt is a gift that keeps giving.
Your fans are great Donnie, they cheer your BS and cheer a contradiction a moment later, great great fans. 
Donnie just because the news is negative doesn't make it fake, grow up boy. 'Be Best.'' 
Watch out Donnie red state teachers want to teach even though Betsey wants none of that. 
First Mexico was going to pay for the wall, now it the military, who's next? The working class American?
Oh wait, Looks like the alt-right sites are really the deep state Bannon was looking for and Hannity is in there too. 
Hillary was criticized for Bill's behavior why isn't Melania criticized for Donald?  'Be Best'  Donald. 
Twitter the cowardly man's tool of courage, military service scare you, you should have tweeted your courage.  



"The swamp is never drained; it just gets taken over by different reptiles."   Karen Tumulty

'US inequality reaching a dangerous level due to Trump's 'cruel' measures'
Trump's 'cruel' measures pushing US inequality to dangerous level, UN warns | US news | The Guardian

----------


## memesofine

lol, the Guardian is whining about the CRUEL CRUEL MEASURES happening here. Like I give a shit what they think.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-11-2018)

----------


## memesofine

You will never all be EQUAL in a free country and a Republic which is what the United States is. ANYONE calling us a DEMOCRACY is lying to you. That is what they want you to believe. In this country EVERYONE has the chance to CLIMB THE LADDER. It's their choice if they stay where they are or not make anything of their lives. and that is TOO BAD FOR THEM. THE ONLY way for everyone to be equal is in *SOCIALISM/communism and that EQUAL is the people are all equal in POVERTY*. Fall for that "inequality" bs and you cut your own throats.

----------


## Rutabaga

and yet, the democrats are losing support/voters faster than you can say #walkaway﻿


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

East of the Beast (07-11-2018),JustPassinThru (07-14-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-11-2018),sargentodiaz (07-12-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> No one here gives a shit about your C&Ped, long winded, prog screed.


Midcan5 is known for posting falsehoods over many boards.


'Tis why 'Capt Morgan' agrees with her posts.


 :Wink:

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-11-2018),Rutabaga (07-12-2018),sargentodiaz (07-12-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> That is his MO.


Honestly I always thought Midcan5 was a fem ...........  but I COULD be wrong!

----------

Rutabaga (07-12-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor.  Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call.  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.
> 
> 
> "There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard


Yes, sweety...............  bullcrap 'truth'.


Sorry you can't differentiate truth from lies.

I always gave you more credit for intelligence than you have  displayed here.


So  sad  ;(

----------


## NORAD

> Originally posted 06/03/18   enjoy 
> 
> 
> "The basic tool for the manipulation of reality is the manipulation of words. If you can control the meaning of words, you can control the people who must use the words." Philip K. Dick
> 
> *The fake presidency continues and criminal pardons too....*




Hurts so good!!!



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rutabaga (07-12-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Midcan5 is known for posting falsehoods over many boards.
> 
> 
> 'Tis why 'Capt Morgan' agrees with her posts.


Someone found a forum with a Midcan 5 poster. He/She merely quotes their own post and no one else has posted in years, literally.

----------

NORAD (07-12-2018),Rutabaga (07-12-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Someone found a forum with a Midcan 5 poster. He/She merely quotes their own post and no one else has posted in years, literally.


its her hobby... :Dontknow:

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-12-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> No one here gives a shit about your C&Ped, long winded, prog screed.


i dont think it realizes nobody reads them...[and im a speed reader, assigned an experimental method back in the late 50,s that used a clockwork mechanism that covers the top portion of the open book and moved down forcing you to "scan" for important words while your brain fills in the ones in between..it proved to be very helpful when researching, looking for particulars in a study, etc. but takes the pleasure out of pleasure reading...i still use the method today looking for specific data.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-12-2018),NORAD (07-13-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> i dont think it realizes nobody reads them...[and im a speed reader, assigned an experimental method back in the late 50,s that used a clockwork mechanism that covers the top portion of the open book and moved down forcing you to "scan" for important words while your brain fills in the ones in between..it proved to be very helpful when researching, looking for particulars in a study, etc. but takes the pleasure out of pleasure reading...i still use the method today looking for specific data.


I scan keywords as well, just to see if midcan will ever post anything besides Twumffp. Never seen any yet. She turns the most non political of threads into Twumppff.

----------

Rutabaga (07-12-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I scan keywords as well, just to see if midcan will ever post anything besides Twumffp. Never seen any yet. She turns the most non political of threads into Twumppff.


yes, there's no original thought to its propaganda..we've seen it all before...

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-12-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> *I started this thread (March 2017) ofter reading Trump's tweets.*



Where?

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-13-2018),Madison (07-17-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Yes, where?  @midcan5

----------

Madison (07-17-2018),NORAD (07-13-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have collected quotes for over thirty years and have lots and lots '


You mean, Trump the DEMOCRAT?

Stalk much?

Turn on turncoats, much?

----------


## midcan5

Why do Trump snowflakes resort to calling someone a 'she' as if it meant something?  I'm sure their mentally twelve year old friends have a good laugh and if you notice they are good for four word replies before mom calls them in for dinner. You guys are a hoot, no substance just schoolyard bickering. You're not all INCELs are you?

I have posted for years now and on several sites, I find the same childish trolls so why not counter their stupidity. Some may be Russian even, during elections you often see trolls and the usual 'dark money' BS.  Democrats and progressives need to call out fools, even fools who are being played. See down.


But come on boys and girls a little substantive come back would be nice, thinking caps on?  By the way is there a Book thread on site?  I know snowflakes don't read but...


"So I have no peroration or clarion note on which to close. Beware the irrational, however seductive. Shun the 'transcendent' and all who invite you to subordinate or annihilate yourself. Distrust compassion; prefer dignity for yourself and others. Don't be afraid to be thought arrogant or selfish. Picture all experts as if they were mammals. Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. Seek out argument and disputation for their own sake; the grave will supply plenty of time for silence. Suspect your own motives, and all excuses. Do not live for others any more than you expect others to live for you." Christopher Hitchens, 'letters to a young contrarian'

----------


## Canadianeye

The left really doesn't enjoy getting the tables turned on them. It is particularly enjoyable watching them squirm, knowing there is not a damn thing they can do about it.

The have lost their purchased MSM and celebrity clout, that they have relished for decades.

Poof. Gone. Evaporated. The more they howl into the wind...it is only the few remaining leftist idiots who still listen.

Trump deliberately, antagonistically pushes their buttons. They howl, moan like the spoiled children they are - and then double down, and expose their agendas and hypocrisy over and over again...and lose _more_ people who see it on alt medias.

They take a knee against the flag on camera in Congress. They do the same and support MS13. They choose illegal immigrant latinos over black Americans. They actually cheer and hope for a recession. On camera...for everyone to see and hear! They tell 1.5 million people at Walmart (and their families) that a raise, plus a $1000.00 and maternity leave is crumbs...then they tell them they and their customers have a "stench".

It is just priceless.

The Maestro. Donald J Trump.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-14-2018),NORAD (07-15-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> But come on boys and girls a little substantive come back would be nice, thinking caps on?  By the way is there a Book thread on site?  I know snowflakes don't read but...


Oh, this is rich.  An infantile Leftist, calling us childish and uneducated.  Tell us, O Wise Democrat:  Where has socialism WORKED?  Where have your central-government, central-planning fantasies ever done anything other than arrest industry, destroy wealth, impoverish the people and turn the small Ruling Class, often just one man and his family...make them obscenely rich?

What nation-state has survived without defended borders?  And...you're big on books, have you ever read Milton Friedman?  Ever read where he explained, patiently, why the Welfare State and unlimited immigration are an impossible combination?

Ever read the _Federalist Papers_, smart guy?  Ever read the CONSTITUTION?

Get thee hence...

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yes, where?  @midcan5


Fails to answer. Deflects with insults in typical prog fashion.

----------

Canadianeye (07-15-2018),Kodiak (07-17-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

So, midcan went back to the igloo?

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-15-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> Why do Trump snowflakes resort to calling someone a 'she' as if it meant something?  I'm sure their mentally twelve year old friends have a good laugh and if you notice they are good for four word replies before mom calls them in for dinner. You guys are a hoot, no substance just schoolyard bickering. You're not all INCELs are you?
> 
>  I have posted for years now and on several sites, I find the same childish trolls so why not counter their stupidity. Some may be Russian even, during elections you often see trolls and the usual 'dark money' BS.  Democrats and progressives need to call out fools, even fools who are being played. See down.
> 
> 
>  But come on boys and girls a little substantive come back would be nice, thinking caps on?  By the way is there a Book thread on site?  I know snowflakes don't read but...
> 
> 
>  "So I have no peroration or clarion note on which to close. Beware the irrational, however seductive. Shun the 'transcendent' and all who invite you to subordinate or annihilate yourself. Distrust compassion; prefer dignity for yourself and others. Don't be afraid to be thought arrogant or selfish. Picture all experts as if they were mammals. Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. Seek out argument and disputation for their own sake; the grave will supply plenty of time for silence. Suspect your own motives, and all excuses. Do not live for others any more than you expect others to live for you." Christopher Hitchens, 'letters to a young contrarian'


good gawd, why are leftist/libs/commies so long winded with their idiocy they spew? I guess they think it makes them seem intelligent or something. Myself I can't stand a snob,  I don't care what party they are a tool/sheep for. but the above is the typical hate they have for the rest in this country is isn't a cult member/slave of the Democommie party. For them it's PARTY over Country.

----------

Canadianeye (07-16-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-15-2018)

----------


## midcan5

Trump Rallies = Snowflakes waving Signs being lied to, how cute is that. 

Donald John Trump the first American president to have 'play dates' with dictators. 
Seventy five percent of Trump rally claims are false or BS, wake up deplorables, 87% of the tax change went to the 1 percent.
More heroism from draft dodger Donnie freezing ACA payments for Americans in need, ever see such courage?
Trump administration claims of no collusion are like the robber who got caught in the act, but judge, sir, I didn't rob the bank. I'm innocent.
Does the self hurting republican voter realize their hatred is managed by the powerful to control them and get their vote?
Conservatives are all about individual rights until your rights differ from their ideology, proving they aren't about individual rights. 
Trump refers to his mouth as a musical instrument and hopes it is  attached to his brain?  Really! 
Robert's court greatest achievement so far, making money a person, adding Kavanaugh may make money the judiciary.  
Federalist Society and other dark money judicial organizations are governed by the elite for the elite. 
During a rally in Montana, President Trump went on a tangent about crowd size, only insecure men are obsessed with image.
Imagine if Americans treated 'Operation Pastorius' the way the republican party under Trump treats Russian interference in our elections. 
Trump kowtowing to Putin is the new republican party image, think Gowdy, Jordon, Gaetz, Nunes, et al kowtowing to Donnie John. 
You must excuse Trump walking in front of the Queen, insecure boys like to be noticed, see me see me.
Love the name the British gave to our Liar in Chief 'Apricot Toddler' fits Donnie John nicely. 
Donnie's Rallies, be glad calling names and other nonsense keeps your snowflakes happy
When did guns become strength for working class Americans, their only symbol of power is an imaginary one. 
Questioning Kavanaugh by republicans will be smiles, sophomoric coaching, and just say constitution three times and the republicans melt. 
One third of all guns in America are made overseas proving insecurity supports outsourcing too. 
Foreign gun manufacturers contribute to the NRA, any Trump snowflake smart enough to know why?  
The Federalist Society is simply a group of upper class lackeys funded and brainwashed by 'dark money'.
The NRA spent more than thirty million to help Donnie keep America safe, well rich Americans from fair taxes that is.  
Trying to show Trump snowflakes they are being played by corporate money is like explaining red to a blind puppy.  
Donnie you gotta be glad 20 percent or more of your snowflakes lack a high school education, 'be best' Trumpettes. 
SCOTUS decisions aren't about constitutional law they are about preserving elite power. 
Trump is fixated on rankings because he can grasp little else, weak, insecure, empty men need proof they exist. 
Corporations and dark money manage the law while the working class clings to their guns, some things never change. 
Over three thousand lies or untruthful statements and it is the press that is fake, too funny Donnie


"America with its decaying infrastructure, its third-world public transit, its shrinking labor market, its evaporating middle class, its expanding gulf between rich and poor, its heartless health insurance system, its mindless indifference to a dying ecology, its predatory credit agencies, its looming Social Security collapse, its interminable war, its metastasizing national debt and all the social pathologies that gave it a degenerate imbecile and child-abducting sadist as its president  remains the only developed economy in the world that believes it wrong to use civic wealth for civic goods. Its absurdly engorged military budget diverts hundreds of billions of dollars a year from the public weal to those who profit from the military-industrial complex. Its plutocratic policies and libertarian ethos are immune to all appeals of human solidarity. It towers over the world, but promises secure shelter only to the fortunate few."  David Bentley Hart

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Yawn zzzz ZZZZ. You do know it is highly unlikely any one here will bother reading that screed?  :Yawn:

----------

Kodiak (07-17-2018)

----------


## midcan5

@Kris P Bacon





> Yes, where? @midcan5



My first below, it is actually fun.  I don't keep this blog up to date but you'd laugh at what country many of the views come from. Several other sites too, now over ten thousand views.  No offense but I have been online for so long I find most sites too similar. I search like Quixote for the interesting and the challenging.  


This week in Trump World 





> Yawn zzzz ZZZZ. You do know it is highly unlikely any one here will bother reading that screed?




Kris,  I know that but some get a kick outta them; I've even put a few on Twitter. But being liberal I like to share, so have fun enjoy, fool your friends. Screed nah, read more carefully you may see....


"The best advice I ever got was that knowledge is power and to keep reading."  David Bailey

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Well, have fun. I support your ability to post but to be honest, I just scan your post for keywords to confirm it is more anti Trump opinion, it always is. Is he ALL you ever post about ANYWHERE? Take a Trump break man. He takes up to much free rent upstairs.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Yawn zzzz ZZZZ. You do know it is highly unlikely any one here will bother reading that screed?


It just never ceases to amaze me, or maybe they do understand...but are just powerless to stop what is happening.

Trump is bombastic because it _forces_ the leftist and dominant MSM who control the narrative (mostly via omission)...to HAVE to talk about what they tactically and routinely OMIT from the populace.

All that is left for them is hyperbole, rage and doubling down...since Trump continues to tactically do the bombastic routine, the people keep getting the narrative _via_ the leftist dominant MSM want to OMIT or flat out lie about.

And Trump gets stronger and stronger. Dems are #walkingaway. Blacks are deserting the D Party. Latinos are getting it as well. White working class Indys have long since dumped them. Unions are split now, with many going with Trump. Women supported, and increasingly support Trump in incredible numbers from 2016 and onwards.

They are either seriously stupid...or they have no cards to play.

The D Party is dead. Turn out the lights and close the door. /shrug

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-17-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> It just never ceases to amaze me, or maybe they do understand...but are just powerless to stop what is happening.
> 
> Trump is bombastic because it _forces_ the leftist and dominant MSM who control the narrative (mostly via omission)...to HAVE to talk about what they tactically and routinely OMIT from the populace.
> 
> All that is left for them is hyperbole, rage and doubling down...since Trump continues to tactically do the bombastic routine, the people keep getting the narrative the leftist dominant MSM want to OMIT or flat out lie about.
> 
> And Trump gets stronger and stronger. Dems are #walkingaway. Blacks are deserting the D Party. Latinos are getting it as well. White working class Indys have long since dumped them. Unions are split now, with many going with Trump. Women supported, and increasingly support Trump in incredible numbers from 2016 and onwards.
> 
> They are either seriously stupid...or they have no cards to play.
> ...


You can never completely rid of a disease but you can innoculate or vaccinate against it. 
The diseased liberal mind is NOT  a terrible thing to waste. 

Teach your children well. 

Being white is neither a crime or a privilege.

----------

Canadianeye (07-17-2018),NORAD (07-18-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Trump Rallies = Snowflakes waving Signs being lied to, how cute is that. 
> 
> Donald John Trump the first American president to have 'play dates' with dictators. 
> Seventy five percent of Trump rally claims are false or BS, wake up deplorables, 87% of the tax change went to the 1 percent.
> More heroism from draft dodger Donnie freezing ACA payments for Americans in need, ever see such courage?
> Trump administration claims of no collusion are like the robber who got caught in the act, but judge, sir, I didn't rob the bank. I'm innocent.
> Does the self hurting republican voter realize their hatred is managed by the powerful to control them and get their vote?
> Conservatives are all about individual rights until your rights differ from their ideology, proving they aren't about individual rights. 
> Trump refers to his mouth as a musical instrument and hopes it is  attached to his brain?  Really! 
> ...


When you get your marching orders, you should at least try to format them into paragraphs.

----------

JustPassinThru (07-17-2018),Madison (07-17-2018),NORAD (07-18-2018)

----------


## midcan5

> Well, have fun. I support your ability to post but to be honest, I just scan your post for keywords to confirm it is more anti Trump opinion, it always is. Is he ALL you ever post about ANYWHERE? Take a Trump break man. He takes up to much free rent upstairs.


What would a thread on 'Trump Week' be without Trump?  But you're not left out, conservative snowflakes, republican snowflakes and the dark money SCOTUS  are duly noted. 

 I just realized today you have a sister site, now I know why much is the same you bad-we good, etc etc etc, same old same old.  You accuse me of  repetition, you may want to find a mirror. Anyway, one serious, and I mean it serious piece on your republican education is linked below,  I managed to get a copy, don't tell anyone. See link.

Education For A Republican




> When you get your marching orders, you should at least try to format them into paragraphs.


I was FIGMO long ago, no marching now, and these are tweets, my original goal was to keep them to the 140 character length.


"Asylum seekers arrested. Families separated. An order to reunite them, only to find that many of them can’t be matched up. *And while we were fixated on that (and rightly so) a bill to gut Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid, to “balance the budget” barely six months after a huge corporate tax cut*."

Did You Think The Gods Were Lying?


Republican Education post is originally from around 04/2013, but being a well funded conservative college they have tried to stay a well funded conservative college.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Your signature link on auto manufacture is a LIE, midcam.

The Toyota Tacoma and Tundra.  Made in San Antonio.  Engines made in America.  Frame made in America, of American steel (Toyota has had some real problems with that, with sub-par American suppliers).  Made with American workers.

Know where the Ford F150 is made?  In Windsor, which is in Canada; and in nowhere, which is in Mexico.  MEXICAN labor.  Steel supplier, I don't know.  Say it's American, although it's probably not.  No American is getting a job building Ford's best-selling vehicle in America.

Liberalism is a lie.  ALL of it.  They can't HELP themselves.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (07-18-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Midcan5 say's "I just realized today you have a sister site"

================
So are you saying you have not posted on thePoliticalForum? I was a member over a year. They have a Midcan5 poster that post JUST LIKE you. I was Resister, ring a bell?

----------

Canadianeye (07-18-2018)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Midcan5 say's "I just realized today you have a sister site"
> 
> ================
> So are you saying you have not posted on thePoliticalForum? I was a member over a year. They have a Midcan5 poster that post JUST LIKE you. I was Resister, ring a bell?


The games that are played. Hilarious.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-18-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Leftist like Midcan are so convinced of their own intelligence and righteousness  they cannot fathom anyone not reading and hanging on every syllable they write.   They enjoy verbosity and think it is the same as intelligence.  They believe they have the right, nay, the obligation, to insult anyone who does not think exactly as they do all the while telling them they can't think for themselves unless they do.

People like Midcan are probably even shunned by their best friends since they all think they are the final word on everything and see everyone else as flawed.

I don't read its stuff, I don't suffer fools lightly.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-18-2018)

----------


## midcan5

@JustPassinThru    I don't have time to correct all you misconceptions, corrections will be sourced, lots below, questions just ask, we liberals read and learn, you should try it sometime.   

It's nice that you are a fan of Japan and support them, as an American you have that freedom.  There are few American cars in Japan should you take the time to check. Japan controls imports while they dump a million and a half cars in America.  Hopefully you fly the Japanese flag on your Japanese car?  Seems like a honest person would do that.  You aren't a liar are you. I could also assume the topic is not complicated as you just really hate American union made. That sentiment is a well established meme of corporate control, fair wages bother plutocrats  You've probably never heard the word keiretsu. [If you are a Japanese troll please enjoy my counterpoint to your BS.] 

First, I am looking at 2017 ratings:  Tundra gets a 73,  Tacoma a paltry 53,  my car comes in first and my wife's well above your Jap cars.  You may not realize it but assembling a car in America is not making a car in America.  Other considerations listed below matter.  
https://american.edu/kogod/research/autoindex/2017-autoindex.cfm

Some foreign automobiles are made in America but putting a car together requires all the steps before final construction and it is in this area that American workers often lose out. Please contact check out the levelfieldinstitute dot org. "

*For example: When Toyota Motor Sales U.S.A. orders Tacoma pickups for U.S. distribution, it gets them from Toyota Motor Manufacturing de Baja California, a Mexican assembly plant southeast of San Diego."
*

"Japan ships 1.5 million cars to America each year, but allows only 20,000 American cars into its own market. Since 2012, Japan’s yen has devalued by 50 percent against the dollar. Now Japan wants tariff-free access to the U.S. market through the TPP while it continues to cheat on currency." see American Manufacturing.org and TPPhttp://www.americanmanufacturing.org/"

Because Ford, GM and Chrysler conduct far more of their research, design, engineering, manufacturing and assembly work in the U.S. than foreign automakers do, buying a Ford, GM, or Chrysler supports almost three times as many jobs as buying the average foreign automobile. Some comparisons are even more striking. Buying a Ford supports 3.5 times more jobs than buying a Hyundai. Comparing a Honda and a Hyundai? Buying a Honda supports more than 2 times more jobs." 

http://www.levelfieldinstitute.org/jpc_rating.htmlhttp://www.levelfieldinstitute.org"

In corporate culture, keiretsu refers to a uniquely Japanese form of corporate organization. A keiretsu is a grouping or family of affiliated companies that form a tight-knit alliance to work toward each other's mutual success. The keiretsu system is also based on an intimate partnership between government and businesses. It can best be understood as the intricate web of relationships that links banks, manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors with the Japanese government.

These ironclad corporate alliances have caused much debate and have been called "government-sponsored cartels." While some think keiretsu are a menace to trade, others see them as a model for change. Features common to most keiretsu include "main bank," stable shareholding, and seconded directors. Some keiretsu concepts have no American parallel such as "general trading company." The keiretsu system is one of the profound differences between Japanese and US business structures."

----------


## Pork Chop

Midcan, some of us here were not even American so hardly Trumpies. You had eight whole years of Obama, what exactly is it youre blaming Trump for? I mean, apart from being a Nazi, bigot, racist, fascist and all the other sound bites. Whats he done wrong? Not enough riots going on? Hes not gay enough? Hes not putting millions on poverty welfare? I agree hes a waste of time on twitter and would have spent his time better drawing up laws to make ANTIFA and BLM domestic terrorist groups, but perhaps later? So what do you miss now that you didnt get under Obama? Youve still got your safe spaces and the CNN. Maxine Waters is still going full blast and they havent blocked off California or Canada so you can still escape to your socialist paradise.  

At the end of the day Midcan, youre stupid, like tens of millions of others. I dont say that in a bad way, its just Obama had a knack of producing people like you, as did the hippy generation in the 60s and currently Trudeau in Canada. Stupidness is just something youll have to learn to live with as every generation produces the radicals who in turn produce a whole bunch of people just like you. But its over and if you had any sense at all youd have seen the move away from the Obama Messiah years reflected in the elections. Theyve had enough of your mentally ill screaming at the sky, the 'Kill Whitey' taunts, naked homosexuals parading in the streets and millions of destitute flooding in to get a share of the gold rush welfare which their taxes paid for. 

Aside from a tirade of third party quotes, which is intellectual laziness, theres very little you can add to anything, in much the same way as you were unable to on the sister site, where you were also known for posting an unending series of quotes from others.  :Smile:

----------

Abbey (07-31-2018),Canadianeye (08-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2018)

----------


## patrickt

Midcan has discovered the lonely life of social media. It's where he belongs.

----------


## tiny1

> Whenever I copy and paste I put in quotes and give source. Sorry the truth confuses you snowflakes even when it is done with a hint of humor.  Snowflakes are unable to reply with intelligence, so they name call.  It is why they are followers and not thinkers. That a weak draft dodger and liar leads them is astounding on its face, and yet they believe. History is full of blind followers. But thanks guys, you showed your cards and they are like your leader blank.
> 
> 
> "There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what isn't true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true." Soren Kierkegaard


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: Bovine Detritus.  Of Course, that is not surprising since you are a leftist.  So, osculate my fundament Lefty.   :Thumbsup20: 
Now, you can sit here and claim all sorts untrue excrement, but you cannot escape the fact that Donald Trump is the duly elected President of the United States of America.  You cannot wish away the fact that Trump humiliated the DNC and your beloved Democrap Candidates.  You cannot deny that he's run circles around the Left Leaning Media.  You cannot rationalize the fact that Trump has reversed all the Obozo Executive Orders that placed undue stress on our Citizens, and his popularity is growing, even among Democruds.  Face it, you whining crybaby, YOU LOST. :Tongue20: 
Putz.

----------

Abbey (07-31-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> @JustPassinThru    I don't have time to correct all you misconceptions, corrections will be sourced, lots below, questions just ask, we liberals read and learn, you should try it sometime.


Yeah, sure.




> It's nice that you are a fan of Japan and support them, as an American you have that freedom.  There are few American cars in Japan should you take the time to check. Japan controls imports while they dump a million and a half cars in America.


I'm tired of you kooks that make EVERYTHING some sort of "statement," generally POLITICAL.  I'm a fan of value for the money.

Toyota delivers it.  Ford and GM, less so.

Jingoism and mindless, knee-jerk "patriotism" have nothing to do with this.





> Hopefully you fly the Japanese flag on your Japanese car?  Seems like a honest person would do that.  You aren't a liar are you. I could also assume the topic is not complicated as you just really hate American union made. That sentiment is a well established meme of corporate control, fair wages bother plutocrats  You've probably never heard the word keiretsu. [If you are a Japanese troll please enjoy my counterpoint to your BS.]


Buying a car is not a political act - except to kooks.




> First, I am looking at 2017 ratings:  Tundra gets a 73,  Tacoma a paltry 53,  my car comes in first and my wife's well above your Jap cars.  You may not realize it but assembling a car in America is not making a car in America.  Other considerations listed below matter.


I'm uninterested in fake nooze and propaganda and spin doctors.  I SEE, with my own EYES, the level of quality offered by these cars - and I see and note how long they last.




> Some foreign automobiles are made in America but putting a car together requires all the steps before final construction and it is in this area that American workers often lose out. Please contact check out the levelfieldinstitute dot org. "


Please checkout THIS SITE to learn true facts about this.



*



			
				For example: When Toyota Motor Sales U.S.A. orders Tacoma pickups for U.S. distribution, it gets them from Toyota Motor Manufacturing de Baja California, a Mexican assembly plant southeast of San Diego."
			
		

*


> "Japan ships 1.5 million cars to America each year, but allows only 20,000 American cars into its own market. Since 2012, Japans yen has devalued by 50 percent against the dollar. Now Japan wants tariff-free access to the U.S. market through the TPP while it continues to cheat on currency." see American Manufacturing.org and TPPhttp://www.americanmanufacturing.org/"


I had, 2014, a Toyota Tacoma.  MADE IN SAN ANTONIO.

For 15 years Toyota has used American steel in their STAMPING, CASTING and ASSEMBLY plant in San Antonio.  That gave them problems - with rusted-through frames from poor-quality American steel.  They did several major recalls and buy-backs for that...something American carmakers never did.

BECAUSE OF THAT SHITTY AMERICAN STEEL.  Japanese-built trucks didn't do that.




> Because Ford, GM and Chrysler conduct far more of their research, design, engineering, manufacturing and assembly work in the U.S. than foreign automakers do, buying a Ford, GM, or Chrysler supports almost three times as many jobs as buying the average foreign automobile. Some comparisons are even more striking. Buying a Ford supports 3.5 times more jobs than buying a Hyundai. Comparing a Honda and a Hyundai? Buying a Honda supports more than 2 times more jobs." 
> 
> http://www.levelfieldinstitute.org/jpc_rating.htmlhttp://www.levelfieldinstitute.org"


I don't give a great god-damn what spinners and industry propagandists say.  The better designs and longer-lived product come from "foreign" companies.  When talking $30,000 purchases, I don't have time for mindless jingoism.



> In corporate culture, keiretsu refers to a uniquely Japanese form of corporate organization. A keiretsu is a grouping or family of affiliated companies that form a tight-knit alliance to work toward each other's mutual success. The keiretsu system is also based on an intimate partnership between government and businesses. It can best be understood as the intricate web of relationships that links banks, manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors with the Japanese government.
> 
> These ironclad corporate alliances have caused much debate and have been called "government-sponsored cartels." While some think keiretsu are a menace to trade, others see them as a model for change. Features common to most keiretsu include "main bank," stable shareholding, and seconded directors. Some keiretsu concepts have no American parallel such as "general trading company." The keiretsu system is one of the profound differences between Japanese and US business structures."


I buy the best value.

I see what the economy was like, worldwide, with trade barriers and without.

You want your boy Trump to have a second term?  You better hope he rethinks these stupid tariffs.  That will give us another Great Depression, and this one we won't come out of as a free nation.  And his defeat in two years.

You better hope he fails.  Detroit needs to MAKE BETTER PRODUCT.  And they seem completely unwilling to do that, except when forced into improvement by foreign competition.

Do you think the 1950s were great times?  No imported cars.  And American cars only lasted four, five years.  Almost-never over 90,000 miles.

Competition from smarter, more-innovative overseas companies brought that about.

----------

Canadianeye (08-02-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> Honestly I always thought Midcan5 was a fem ...........  but I COULD be wrong!


Who cares.  They are clueless about what make a man, male and what makes a woman, female.  Hell, they need the Supreme Court to tell them which Bathroom to use.  Leftist fools.

----------

Abbey (07-31-2018),NORAD (08-02-2018),Pork Chop (08-02-2018)

----------


## tiny1

midcan5




> Why do Trump snowflakes resort to calling someone a 'she' as if it meant something?  I'm sure their mentally twelve year old friends have a good laugh and if you notice they are good for four word replies before mom calls them in for dinner. You guys are a hoot, no substance just schoolyard bickering. You're not all INCELs are you?


Look Sweetie Pie, don't you have some dishes to wash, or maybe it is time to set your scraggly hair.   If not, I have a bunch of Ironing you could do.  



> I have posted for years now and on several sites, I find the same childish trolls so why not counter their stupidity. Some may be Russian even, during elections you often see trolls and the usual 'dark money' BS.  Democrats and progressives need to call out fools, even fools who are being played. See down.


Talk about being played, Trump has monkeyed around your party and it has been entertaining.    
Russia, Russia, Russia.  You sound like the Brady Bunch's Jan, when she was all butthurt and crying Marsha, Marsha, Marsha.  Pathetic.





> But come on boys and girls a little substantive come back would be nice, thinking caps on?  By the way is there a Book thread on site?  I know snowflakes don't read but...


Yep, Darlin' we would have to take you seriously, to respond seriously, and quite frankly, you are nothing but a sad joke.




> "So I have no peroration or clarion note on which to close. Beware the irrational, however seductive. Shun the 'transcendent' and all who invite you to subordinate or annihilate yourself. Distrust compassion; prefer dignity for yourself and others. Don't be afraid to be thought arrogant or selfish. Picture all experts as if they were mammals. Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. Seek out argument and disputation for their own sake; the grave will supply plenty of time for silence. Suspect your own motives, and all excuses. Do not live for others any more than you expect others to live for you." Christopher Hitchens, 'letters to a young contrarian'


Pure unadulterated Bafflegag.  Noise.  Nothing more.

----------

Abbey (07-31-2018),Canadianeye (08-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2018),nonsqtr (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> midcan5
> 
> Look Sweetie Pie, don't you have some dishes to wash, or maybe it is time to set your scraggly hair.   If not, I have a bunch of Ironing you could do.  
> Talk about being played, Trump has monkeyed around your party and it has been entertaining.    
> Russia, Russia, Russia. _ You sound like the Brady Bunch's Jan, when she was all butthurt and crying Marsha, Marsha, Marsha.  Pathetic._
> 
> 
> Yep, Darlin' we would have to take you seriously, to respond seriously, and quite frankly, you are nothing but a sad joke.
> 
> Pure unadulterated Bafflegag.  Noise.  Nothing more.


LOL MidCan5 be like...Russia Russia Russia! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Abbey (07-31-2018),Madison (08-01-2018),Pork Chop (08-02-2018),tiny1 (07-31-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

At the end of the day, the Democrats still have absolutely no evidence whatsoever, for any thing pertaining to Russian collusion.

They've been spewing their bullshit for almost 2 years now, they had the best lawyers in the country working on it, and they still got nothing. Not a thing. Big fat zero. Zilch. Nada.

The Democrats are the biggest bunch of whining sniveling losers I've ever seen in my entire life. There a far cry from the hippies of the 60s, today's Liberals are just a bunch of whimpering cowards. They can't even fight right, they got to hide behind masks. What a bunch of waste products.

----------


## Ginger

> *midcan5 is showing his true butthurt colors*


the gay pride flag




> Midcan5 say's "I just realized today you have a sister site"
> ================
> So are you saying you have not posted on thePoliticalForum? I was a member over a year. They have a Midcan5 poster that post JUST LIKE you. I was Resister, ring a bell?


caught him lying, didn't you? you scamp!



> The games that are played. Hilarious.


the *sore losers* are s_o_ frustrated :Moron: 




> At the end of the day, the Democrats still have absolutely no evidence whatsoever, for any thing pertaining to Russian collusion. They've been spewing their bullshit for almost 2 years now, they had the best lawyers in the country working on it, and they still got nothing. Not a thing. Big fat zero. Zilch. Nada. The Democrats are the biggest bunch of whining sniveling losers I've ever seen in my entire life. They're a far cry from the hippies of the 60s, today's Liberals are just a bunch of whimpering cowards. They can't even fight right, they got to hide behind masks. What a bunch of waste products.


pussies wearing pussy hats, no? lul_z


_madcan5 is prolly unemployed too

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-02-2018)

----------


## lecarrjan

This is a fascinating thread.  Tweeting has become the way many Americans think or is that learn today, does anyone read books or magazines any longer.  I wonder if tweeting is as big overseas or in Russia for instance.  One can't imagine Putin allowing it unless it was in line with his autocracy. A friend told me recently they no longer use Facebook or Twitter as they waste their time and just annoy them.  But then so much goes on on these sites that so reflect our society and nation today, what can one do but look. Kinda like watching a house on fire. 

http://www.swans.com/library/art16/cmarow178.html

----------


## memesofine

Wow, I know this person from somewhere else. And they haven't changed ONE BIT. still long winded nonsense, brainwashed cult follower of the Democommie party. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Gator Monroe

At the end of the day (one day soon ) they will start killing anyone they think is us (and some of us here will have to pick a side )

----------

